# SOL from 1st July 2011?



## loz (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

Can anybody please point me in the direction of DIAC's new Skilled Occupation List which pertains to the 1st July 2011 rule changes? I cannot find it anywhere and I need to know if my occupation appears on it.

Thank you very much,

Loz


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

The SOL was last amended July 2010. July 2011 brings in changes to the points test but not the SOL.

The SOL will remain as is, which can be found here:

http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule3.pdf


----------



## loz (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks very much for the info, twister292.

So, am I to understand that the DIAC will *only *accept nominated occupations form the SOL – Schedule 3 then? That's a shame.

I wrote to the ACS asking them for advice on which ANZSCO code I should use and they came back recommending either 262113, 262111 or 262112. Unfortunately, none of these codes appear on the SOL – Schedule 3. 

Hmm, back to the drawing board! There must be a way...

Loz


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

Quoting the DIAC site for SOL lists, there are multiple versions of the SOL...Schedule 3 and Schedule 4 are what are relevant at the moment, as follows:

*the current SOL (schedule 3)* – _applies to all new GSM applications_, including applicants eligible for transitional arrangements if they prefer to use it.
See: Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 3 
*the State and Territory SOL* (schedule 4) – _relevant only for GSM applicants who are nominated by a State or Territory_ government agency _under a State Migration Plan_.
See: Skilled Occupation List (SOL) – Schedule 4 




Schedule 1 and Schedule 2 are not really relevant to new applications (Schedule 1 is the legacy SOL in effect before July 2010, and Schedule 2 is a specific list applicable to certain categories of onshore applicants)


----------



## armandra (Nov 27, 2009)

twister292 said:


> The SOL was last amended July 2010. July 2011 brings in changes to the points test but not the SOL.
> 
> The SOL will remain as is, which can be found here:
> 
> http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule3.pdf



Watch out, my guess is there would be a NEW SOL implemented from July 2011. 


armandra!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

armandra said:


> Watch out, my guess is there would be a NEW SOL implemented from July 2011.
> 
> 
> armandra!


I second armandra on this. As a matter of fact, I remember reading somewhere that the SOL is DEFINITELY going to be updated. Although, it is not clear whether IT occupations will be added/removed or not.


----------



## loz (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks guys,

That's what I was thinking too. I've already visited the SOL page many times and I'm aware that I cannot use SOLs 1 & 2. My circumstances dictate that I can only get a family sponsored 176 visa - I cannot get state/territory sponsored. My ANZSCO codes 262113, 262111 and 262112 DO APPEAR on SOL Schedule 4. Now, am I allowed to use SOL 4 or does it have to be 3? 

I used the online DIAC 'Visa Wizard' and their question 7 reads thus:

*7. Is your nominated occupation on a Skilled Occupation List (SOL)? *

Well, my answer is YES. The question doesn't specify a particular SOL.

Crumbs, do you ever feel like you're going round in circles? lol

Thanks,

Loz


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

loz said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> That's what I was thinking too. I've already visited the SOL page many times and I'm aware that I cannot use SOLs 1 & 2. My circumstances dictate that I can only get a family sponsored 176 visa - I cannot get state/territory sponsored. My ANZSCO codes 262113, 262111 and 262112 DO APPEAR on SOL Schedule 4. Now, am I allowed to use SOL 4 or does it have to be 3?
> 
> ...


If you want to apply for GSM 175, your occupation has to be on SOL 3. I don't remember exactly about family sponsored 176 so go to the DIAC website and check out the info. If it says you can apply for family sponsored 176 using SOL 4, you will have your answer but I suspect you wil come under priority 4. Best of luck!!!


----------



## loz (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks ausimmi,

I do not wish to apply for a 175 visa as I don't think I would pass the 120 point pass mark. I opted for the 176 because I have my father in Australia who is willing to sponsor me, and because the pass mark is only 100 points. But nowhere on the DIAC website could I see evidence of which SOL to use for the 176. I think this has been the bane of my whole experience for the last month's investigations. I don't want to submit an application for a visa if I've used the incorrect SOL. I can't afford to lose thousands of pounds if I've got it wrong, and that's why I need to be 110% sure of what I am doing. 

I will keep digging, without a shovel. But thank you for your answer!

Loz


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't think the SOL is likely to undergo any drastic changes...this is because when it was amended on July 2010, it was based on an extensive review by Skills Australia of the labour market (that's why it came down from 390+ to 190-odd occupations).

Moreover, the older SOL was larger because it was just 1 document...now there are 2.

Schedule 4 will change as states change their nomination eligibility from time to time. 

For the Schedule 3, one criterion for this list was to buffer the review times so that reviews occur every 12 months instead of 6. According to this document, "_The government is replacing the current Skilled Occupation List (SOL) with a more targeted list of occupations *to better meet the medium and long-term future skill needs* of the Australian economy_.", which implies that this list is oriented for the medium-long term, which is well more than 1 financial year.

Additionally, Introducing yet another SOL will further compound priority groups...that's not something the DIAC would want at this stage.

This Document says something along similar lines:

_*How long would this new list be in effect?*
*The new list of occupations will be updated annually*, and will change in accordance with the needs of the Australian labour market. While the new list would be expected to stay relatively stable, there is no guarantee how long a particular occupation may remain on it._

In effect, this is equivalent to saying that some occupations may go on or off the list, but large structural changes like July 2010 are not likely.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

loz said:


> Thanks ausimmi,
> 
> I do not wish to apply for a 175 visa as I don't think I would pass the 120 point pass mark. I opted for the 176 because I have my father in Australia who is willing to sponsor me, and because the pass mark is only 100 points. But nowhere on the DIAC website could I see evidence of which SOL to use for the 176. I think this has been the bane of my whole experience for the last month's investigations. I don't want to submit an application for a visa if I've used the incorrect SOL. I can't afford to lose thousands of pounds if I've got it wrong, and that's why I need to be 110% sure of what I am doing.
> 
> ...


I just checked the DIAC website and twister292 is right. Family sponsored 176 requires an occupation on SOL 3. For SOL 4, you MUST have a state nomination. But DON'T take anybody's word and give up hope so soon. DO talk to an immigration agent. Also try to get sponsorship for a 457 work visa by contacting recruitment agents/employers. Best of luck!!!


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

They have to update it - it's a given. Since they have to remove the points from the jobs, I can imagine that they'll probably update the whole list while they're at it.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

That reminds me - if I applied, I would do so when the points from the list are removed and the new SOL pdf is uploaded. Otherwise, you'd risk spending money on assessments for nothing.


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

stormgal said:


> They have to update it - it's a given. Since they have to remove the points from the jobs, I can imagine that they'll probably update the whole list while they're at it.


There are points on the list at the moment but they won't mean much post-July...removing the column for points of occupations is merely changing the formatting of the document rather than a structural change to the list itself. There is no indication that another cull of occupations is in the pipeline, considering that the list in effect at the moment is the resultant of a detailed research study, and has already excluded almost every occupation other than highly skilled professionals.

Minister Bowen has hinted on various occasions, most recently early March 2011  that the SOL list released in July 2010, the new points test from July 2011, and priority processing arrangements instituted in Mid-July 2010 are all part of the same broader series of immigration reforms.

Additionally, the new points test will significantly impact the eligibility of a number of applicants, and queue sizes may well decline...so the net effect would come down to the same, especially for independent applicants.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

twister292 said:


> There are points on the list at the moment but they won't mean much post-July...removing the column for points of occupations is merely changing the formatting of the document rather than a structural change to the list itself. There is no indication that another cull of occupations is in the pipeline, considering that the list in effect at the moment is the resultant of a detailed research study, and has already excluded almost every occupation other than highly skilled professionals.
> 
> Minister Bowen has hinted on various occasions, most recently early March 2011  that the SOL list released in July 2010, the new points test from July 2011, and priority processing arrangements instituted in Mid-July 2010 are all part of the same broader series of immigration reforms.
> 
> Additionally, the new points test will significantly impact the eligibility of a number of applicants, and queue sizes may well decline...so the net effect would come down to the same, especially for independent applicants.


Ok - that's smart thinking. If he already hinted that the current is a small part of a bigger change, then for the moment, it would seem safe...

It wouldn't surprise me though, if after around December of this year, when all the stats are in and sufficient people have applied using the new points system, then the sol would change as well. You know how it is during any change - it's usually experimental until they hone it down...


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

stormgal said:


> Ok - that's smart thinking. If he already hinted that the current is a small part of a bigger change, then for the moment, it would seem safe...
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me though, if after around December of this year, when all the stats are in and sufficient people have applied using the new points system, then the sol would change as well. You know how it is during any change - it's usually experimental until they hone it down...


Australia's financial (budget) year runs from 1 July of the preceding year to the 30 June of the next (e.g. 1 July 2010 to 30 June 2011 is Financial Year 2010-11, hence the new points test commencing 1 July 2011)

Changes can be announced but it is very rare for large changes (and a new SOL is not a small change by any means) to be implemented mid-year...the 2010 amendment to the SOL was implemented on 01-July-2010 (i.e. start of Financial Year 2010-11), but the list was made public in late April 2010. 

So if a structural change to the SOL was expected, the government would have made it public by now...last year the discussion papers and a draft list were released by Skills Australia some time in early April...

Skills Australia as a body seems to be inactive at the moment, having had nothing published since their conference in Sydney in Sep-2010...

The previous SOL before the current set of lists (it used to be called *1121i*) was in effect more or less through the entire time the GSM program took its current form (2002 onwards) before the 2010 revision...


----------



## loz (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay - what it comes down to, for me, is this:

My occupation code does not appear on the SOL Schedule 3 (I am 262113 Systems Administrator). I want to go for a 176 family-sponsored visa as this is the only one I can get (I have no high-ranking qualifications). If I apply to the ACS now for the PASA, I will most likely NOT get a response before 1st July 2011, will I? Would it be unreasonable to expect a reply in less than 12 weeks, or this highly unlikely? 

Now just supposing I get a positive PASA after 1st July - only then would I be able to apply for the visa as I would need the positive PASA as part of my visa application. Is there any way around this? Can I apply now whilst awaiting an answer from ACS? I doubt it but am getting desperate.

So, in the likely event that I apply for my visa after 1st July, I am scuppered again as I will no longer gain any points for a family member sponsorship. I might have to go for a 475 visa instead but this is only for 3 years and I want permanent residency. What a mess.

What are my options guys?

God bless you all,

Loz


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

loz said:


> Okay - what it comes down to, for me, is this:
> 
> So, in the likely event that I apply for my visa after 1st July, I am scuppered again as I will no longer gain any points for a family member sponsorship. I might have to go for a 475 visa instead but this is only for 3 years and I want permanent residency. What a mess.
> 
> ...


Sorry, never mind - I deleted my comment because I just noticed that your occupation doesn't appear on the sol


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2011)

loz said:


> Okay - what it comes down to, for me, is this:
> 
> My occupation code does not appear on the SOL Schedule 3 (I am 262113 Systems Administrator). I want to go for a 176 family-sponsored visa as this is the only one I can get (I have no high-ranking qualifications). If I apply to the ACS now for the PASA, I will most likely NOT get a response before 1st July 2011, will I? Would it be unreasonable to expect a reply in less than 12 weeks, or this highly unlikely?
> 
> ...


It is possible to get a reply from ACS a lot sooner. It would depend on the number of pending cases, and the type of occupation. For occupations with less number of occupations, it is obvious that the time would be lesser. Browse the forum for current processing timelines of ACS (there is a separate thread for ACS timelines) but I think it is average around 2 months. And no, you can't apply for the visa before getting the ACS assessment.

You are not scuppered until you have talked with multiple migration agents and been told so by them all. I don't know your age, but you might be eligible for a working holiday visa. OR you could get the 457 visa. Once there, let us say you marry an Australian national. Then you would be eligible for the spouse visa. OR you may become eligible for state sponsorship. OR you may become eligible for employer nominated permanent residence (the 121 visa and its counterpart for onshore applicants). You might enroll in a university program and improve your points status. There are any number of possibilities still existing for you.

Do talk to a migration agent. As a matter of fact, talk to lots of them  Best of luck!!!


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

loz said:


> Okay - what it comes down to, for me, is this:
> 
> My occupation code does not appear on the SOL Schedule 3 (I am 262113 Systems Administrator). I want to go for a 176 family-sponsored visa as this is the only one I can get (I have no high-ranking qualifications). If I apply to the ACS now for the PASA, I will most likely NOT get a response before 1st July 2011, will I? Would it be unreasonable to expect a reply in less than 12 weeks, or this highly unlikely?


It depends from case-to-case really. For specific timelines, especially for overseas credentials it's best to assume that it might take close to 12 weeks.

Additionally, 262113 is only present in Schedule 4, which means you can only be sponsored by a State/Territory government under a State Migration Plan to be eligible.



> Now just supposing I get a positive PASA after 1st July - only then would I be able to apply for the visa as I would need the positive PASA as part of my visa application. Is there any way around this? Can I apply now whilst awaiting an answer from ACS? I doubt it but am getting desperate.


Unfortunately no. A PASA has to be enclosed along with the application, otherwise your application will be incomplete and won't be lodged properly if at all. It is a pre-requisite for the lodgement for an application to have a PASA done beforehand.



> So, in the likely event that I apply for my visa after 1st July, I am scuppered again as I will no longer gain any points for a family member sponsorship. I might have to go for a 475 visa instead but this is only for 3 years and I want permanent residency. What a mess.
> 
> What are my options guys?
> 
> ...


Again, it's up to you to decide what works best for you...

Apologies if it sounds a bit terse, but there's not much that can be done...try your best to stay south of the deadline, and All the Best!


----------



## loz (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks very much for the encouraging replies guys!

If it helps, I am *36*. According to the ACS PASA Wizard...

http://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=show&conID=skillassessment 

... I would only be eligible for the RPL, possibly. I appreciate all help and advice offered here, be it terse or otherwise!

This website is a Godsend


----------



## loz (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks very much for the encouraging replies guys!

If it helps, I am *36*. According to the ACS PASA Wizard...

http://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=show&conID=skillassessment 

... I would only be eligible for the RPL, possibly. I appreciate all help and advice offered here, be it terse or otherwise!

This website is a Godsend.


----------



## sollie (Jan 4, 2011)

loz said:


> Thanks very much for the encouraging replies guys!
> 
> If it helps, I am *36*. According to the ACS PASA Wizard...
> 
> ...


Hi!
Why do you quote your age for PASA? Is there an age limit to be assessed?


----------

